# DISH Network Celebrates 30 Years



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We started this company 30 years ago, and since then, we've been committed to offering the best value in television entertainment. No other national TV provider can say they've had the same people running their company since Day 1, and we couldn't have done it without you.

Every year, we work hard to expand and enhance your service and we negotiate tirelessly with our programmers to keep your prices as low as possible. We, along with the rest of the industry, incur rate increases from our programmers every year, and unfortunately this year is no different. As a result, beginning with your February billing statement, it's necessary for us to increase the price of our "America's Top", "America's Everything Pak" and "DISH America" programming packages by five dollars, which is in line with what other pay TV providers are doing.

However, what makes DISH Network different is that we're committed to protecting your budget. Beginning in February 2011, we're extending a price guarantee to all of our "America's Top" and "DISH America" packages until 2013. We guarantee that the new everyday low programming price you see in February will not change for two years, regardless of how much our costs go up.

We thank you for your business and we look forward to another 30 successful years.

Sincerely,

DISH Network

Source: http://www.dishnetwork.com/2011updates


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Note: Check your guide for channels 339, 349 or 360 for a notice to see what premium programming package you have received. Unless you already subscribe to Starz!, Encore and HD Platinum one of these three channels should be active.

Also note that the new customer offers remain the same ... $15 off for the first year. New customer offers on DISH America packages are $10 off the regular price making DISH America the $24.99 advertised package.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

James Long said:


> Note: Check your guide for channels 339, 349 or 360 for a notice to see what premium programming package you have received. Unless you already subscribe to Starz!, Encore and HD Platinum one of these three channels should be active.
> 
> Also note that the new customer offers remain the same ... $15 off for the first year. New customer offers on DISH America packages are $10 off the regular price making DISH America the $24.99 advertised package.


Mine didn't switch over. Go figure.


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

My starz is turned on. I have encore too.

I also noticed yesterday I got FX which normally isn't part of my package. So perhaps there is a free preview going on for that?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

FX is in free preview now, but will be in the 120 from what I've read elsewhere.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Congrats to Dish Network, a genuine pioneer in entertainment.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

So I guess I only get 6 PPV movies since I have the AEP.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MadScientist said:


> So I guess I only get 6 PPV movies since I have the AEP.


Log in to your account online to see for sure.

If you have HD and didn't have HD Platinum that should be your gift.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I have it all HD & HD Platinum and AEP. But what bugs me is that the PPV are only good till April 2011 where the other free bee's are good for a year.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MadScientist said:


> I have it all HD & HD Platinum and AEP. I don't really care, but the PPV are only good till April 2011 where the other free bee's are good for a year.


And worth as much as $156 instead of much less (well, would cost as much as $156 - value and price don't always match).

Also note that AEP is not part of the price guarantee. AT250 is ... but that leaves the door open for an increase in the premium movie package prices that make up AEP.


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

I am receiving encore channel 340 only now, the other encores are green in the guide, is this what any one else is experiencing? I thought we would be getting all the encores not just 340. I also got starz 12mo promo but all starz channels were turned on. So I wonder why just the one encore.


----------



## matthewb80 (Sep 17, 2007)

I currently have top 250 HD with starz and platinum hd. They automatically gave me the free ppv coupons so i went online with chat support and asked to switch the coupons for free platinum for 12 months. He did it no question asked and let me keep my free ppv coupons!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RMichals said:


> I am receiving encore channel 340 only now, the other encores are green in the guide, is this what any one else is experiencing? I thought we would be getting all the encores not just 340. I also got starz 12mo promo but all starz channels were turned on. So I wonder why just the one encore.


See channel 349 ... if you can (check to make sure it isn't locked or hidden if you can't). The slate will tell you that you get the Starz! channels plus Encore 340 free for the year. (That is the normally $13 Starz! package.)

People who already subscribed to Starz! or had them on another promotion and didn't have Encore as a subscription or part of AT250 will see channel 339 - letting them know the Encore package is free for the year (all Encore channels except 340 - normally $5 or included in AT250).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

matthewb80 said:


> I currently have top 250 HD with starz and platinum hd. They automatically gave me the free ppv coupons so i went online with chat support and asked to switch the coupons for free platinum for 12 months. He did it no question asked and let me keep my free ppv coupons!


I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## samhevener (Feb 23, 2006)

James, was the company called Primestar when it started? I remember Primestar back then and their large 3 foot or larger dish antenna.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It was EchoStar ... back in the day when Charlie and Jim were selling C Band systems.

Here is their timeline: http://www.dishnetwork.com/about/profile/history/default.aspx


----------



## RMichals (Sep 28, 2008)

James Long said:


> See channel 349 ... if you can (check to make sure it isn't locked or hidden if you can't). The slate will tell you that you get the Starz! channels plus Encore 340 free for the year. (That is the normally $13 Starz! package.)
> 
> People who already subscribed to Starz! or had them on another promotion and didn't have Encore as a subscription or part of AT250 will see channel 339 - letting them know the Encore package is free for the year (all Encore channels except 340 - normally $5 or included in AT250).


I am not getting the slates on 339 or 349, online under Monthly Charges I have:

Starz - Free 12 Mo$0.00 
Encore - Free 12 Mo$0.00

So this must be the way it is, I already did a reboot to see if it scanned in new channels.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I didn't see any mention of the introduction of the "world's first" PVR (personal video recorder), the DishPlayer 7100 in 1999. 

I signed on with Charlie in 2000 and bought 2 DP 7200s from a local dealer to start. Unlike many DP users, I never had serious problems with my PVRs. Although I am currently on Comcast, I really enjoyed having sat and messing with the nitty-gritty of the technology. 

Congrats to Charlie, Jim and all the good folks at EchoStar and DishNetwork for 30 very successful years in business, and best wishes for the future..


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> I didn't see any mention of the introduction of the "world's first" PVR (personal video recorder), the DishPlayer 7100 in 1999.
> ...


That's because it wasn't introduced as the first PVR. Tivo & ReplyTV were debuted at 1998's CES. Dish did make the PVR available to consumers first, though, in 1999.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

"Shown at CES" and 'in the hands of users' are two different things -- vaporware vs hardware.


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Congrats to Dish Network, a genuine pioneer in entertainment.


reach:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Not sure when I came on, somewhere around '94 or '95 with a brand spanking new 301.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

SayWhat? said:


> Not sure when I came on, somewhere around '94 or '95 with a brand spanking new 301.


Doesn't sound right at all. 301 & 501 were introduced in April 2001. Time line link already posted shows service start in 1996, but those were all 4 digit receivers (Legacy now, not DP like the 301). I didn't start until 97 and the 4000 receiver still had an HTS badge.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I know it wasn't any later than '98 for certain. Could have been '96 or '97 and I still have the 301 box sitting on a shelf.

I remember that there was only one company doing installations in a large metro area and they only had one or two people to do them. I ended up getting the unit and an install kit from a small TV shop that only had a few in stock and installing it myself.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

James Long said:


> And worth as much as $156 instead of much less (well, would cost as much as $156 - value and price don't always match).
> 
> Also note that AEP is not part of the price guarantee. AT250 is ... but that leaves the door open for an increase in the premium movie package prices that make up AEP.


I know! If that happens and the price goes up I would have to say; no longer will I keep the AEP package. I will drop all HBO's Star's Showtime ..etc. and move to Netflix movies download. Why is it that the people that pay for the AEP always get the shaft?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

MadScientist said:


> Why is it that the people that pay for the AEP always get the shaft?


AEP remains $7 cheaper than AT250+four Premium packages. Over the years AEP has had different discounts which have gone away - but they were discounts other subscribers were not getting. AEP remains a discounted package.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> That's because it wasn't introduced as the first PVR. Tivo & ReplyTV were debuted at 1998's CES. Dish did make the PVR available to consumers first, though, in 1999.


My recollection is that the Replay & Tivo were out before the Dishplayer 7100...

However they worked with Cable or OTA and the Dishplayer was the first integrated that a DVR with the satellite box.

Snippets From Wikipedia
Mike Ramsay announced to the company that the first version of the TiVo digital video recorder would ship on March 31, 1999

ReplayTV was founded in 1997. Initial sales to consumers were launched in April 1999

Users would have to wait until June 1999 for simple time shifting capabilities in the 7100, rebranded as the DISHPlayer satellite receiver

UltimateTV was a DirecTV receiver, with integrated DVR and Internet access capabilities. It was Microsoft's second product to integrate a built in satellite tuner with a digital video recorder and Internet access in a set-top box. It was released on October 26, 2000

Hmm some better features than the HRxx HD DVRs...
UltimateTV had support for picture-in-picture and could record up to 35 hours of video content. The internet capabilities were provided by Microsoft TV Platform software, which was used for the TV guide. The TV guide could display programming schedule for 14 days


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> AEP remains $7 cheaper than AT250+four Premium packages. Over the years AEP has had different discounts which have gone away - but they were discounts other subscribers were not getting. AEP remains a discounted package.


As of yesterday, that is not so true for quite a few of us. That's because AEP went up to $105/month which should be compared to 250+3 premiums (remember Starz is now free for 12 months), which would be $70+33, or $103. That makes AEP not a discount at all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> As of yesterday, that is not so true for quite a few of us. That's because AEP went up to $105/month which should be compared to 250+3 premiums (remember Starz is now free for 12 months), which would be $70+33, or $103. That makes AEP not a discount at all.


DISH Platinum for free is a good bonus for those who have AEP. One might be able to get that added.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> DISH Platinum for free is a good bonus for those who have AEP. One might be able to get that added.


Many have done that, some got it automagically 'cause they didn't have HD Platinum to start with.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> It was EchoStar ... back in the day when Charlie and Jim were selling C Band systems.
> 
> Here is their timeline: http://www.dishnetwork.com/about/profile/history/default.aspx


Yes, EchoStar was originally formed as a distributor of C band TV systems. That's how I was introduced to both the company and satellite TV - C-band. I guess since Dish was split off in 2008, the Echostar name will gradually fade from prominence.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Not sure when I came on, somewhere around '94 or '95 with a brand spanking new 301.


Did you mean to say '04 with that 301? If it was '94 E* was not a DBS service yet (C-Band BUD's). Dish Network began in '96, the original receivers at that time were the 2000 followed by the 3000 & 4000.

I started with E* February '97. I installed my own dishes then and ever since.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Okay - Here goes...

:rant:
I’ve been a Dish subscriber since 1997-1998. Always subscribed to the top available tier because I’m interested ONLY in HD content ~ keep the guide filter set to display only HD channels.

I switched to HDAbsolute when it became available and added on the four premiums I'd been receiving with AEP because it seemed the perfect fit for me.

When I received the letter from Dish at the beginning of January stating that the HDAbsolute tier was going away, and not wanting to give up any HD programming, I called and had them switch me back to AEP.

They honored the letter and added on the HD Platinum for a year. So now I was getting basically the same HD programming I had been getting for years for just shy of $30 more per month. Well, I’m okay with that … HDAbsolute was an incredibly good deal and we all know it…

But now Dish comes out with their 30th year celebration and gives away Starz & Encore for 12 months, and Free FX for life to everyone other than the AEP subs. So what did the AEP subscribers get? They get to pay an additional $5.00 more per month starting Feb 1, which means I’m now paying $35 more per month for the same programming I had before… and, after 12 months I'll be paying $45 per month more for essentially the same programming I had before with HDAbsolute…

Hmmm – I guess that’s just the penance we get to pay for being loyal customers and sticking with an ever diminishing content HDAbsolute tier for all that time…
:rant:


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

AVJohnnie said:


> But now Dish comes out with their 30th year celebration and gives away Starz & Encore for 12 months, and Free FX for life to everyone other than the AEP subs. So what did the AEP subscribers get? They get to pay an additional $5.00 more per month starting Feb 1, which means I'm now paying $35 more per month for the same programming I had before&#8230; and, after 12 months I'll be paying $45 per month more for essentially the same programming I had before with HD Absolute&#8230;


The gifts are one of 3 possibilities :
1. 12 months of Starz and Encore E free
2. 12 months of HD Platinum free
3. 6 PPV coupons

There wasn't anything else offered as a free gift.

FX is not free for life, it is now part of the 120


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

AVJohnnie said:


> But now Dish comes out with their 30th year celebration and gives away Starz & Encore for 12 months, and Free FX for life to everyone other than the AEP subs.


It should be Starz! (normally $13 per month - including Encore East) or Encore (normally $5 per month, included in AT250) or DISH Platinum (new name for HD Platinum).
FX has moved to AT120 ... not exactly "free for life" although it is in free preview this month.

You should be able to get DISH Platinum for free - and nearly everyone saw the $5 increase this month, not just AEP subscribers.


----------



## pochi (Dec 7, 2010)

Also just to let you all know if you received the free ppv coupons for the 30th aniv u can call in and "complain" to get 5 dollars off for 12 months, you can do this with any other offer as well but you will sacrifice it? IE starz or save five bucks!

I am a dish network frontline CC agent


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

On my 722, on TV 1, I'm seeing the encore 340, the free info on 349, and stars channels on 350-356.

on TV 2, all that can be seen even on all channels list is 349.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

KevinRS said:


> On my 722, on TV 1, I'm seeing the encore 340, the free info on 349, and stars channels on 350-356.
> 
> on TV 2, all that can be seen even on all channels list is 349.


Do you have a different favorites list OR channel locks setting for TV2?


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

no, it's showing the difference on the all channel and all sub lists. I don't know of a way to lock out channels by tuner

currently talking to dish about it

now waiting on advanced support.

after trying everything they could, deauthorizing and reauthorizing the channels, and it not working, while collecting info to submit to engineering, the channels came up.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Still nothing on mine even after a software update and cold reboot. But it's OK. From what I've seen in the Guide for the Starz channels, there isn't anything I would watch anyways. Plus somebody mentioned commercials during movies there which would make it no different that USA or TBS (unless they were mistaken and commercials only run between movies).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

KevinRS said:


> no, it's showing the difference on the all channel and all sub lists. I don't know of a way to lock out channels by tuner


In dual mode the channel locks are independent. Go in to locks via TV2 and see if the channel is locked out.


----------



## jporum (Nov 12, 2008)

SayWhat? said:


> Plus somebody mentioned commercials during movies there which would make it no different that USA or TBS (unless they were mistaken and commercials only run between movies).


There are NO commercials during the movies on Starz. They do pop up a little bug with the Starz logo on occasion, and a banner when the credits roll.


----------



## ming (Feb 16, 2011)

I have AT250 and 2 premiums.

I was clearly ****** (upset) with the $5/mo increase so I vented to DN with a threat to cancel.

Here's what I received:

"Dear Mr. ,

Thank you for taking the time to contact us. DISH Network understands your concerns. To remain a competitive business, a certain level of discretion is required regarding price changes - this is true for all pay TV providers. However, unlike our competitors, we’ve mailed you an official press release to notify regarding the changes. Please know it was never our intention that you received the notifications late and I apologize for the inconvenience this issue has caused you.

Though costs can change when contracts are renegotiated, we work hard to keep them as low as possible. DISH Network is not the only company to raise our prices this year. Our competitors have raised their prices by an average of $4 to $8 this year. We continue to offer the lowest everyday price in the pay-TV industry, saving our customers money every month as compared to our competitors.

What sets us apart is that we are also taking two unprecedented actions in the industry by giving all existing customers a price freeze on all DISH America and America's Top packages (excluding AEP) until 2013. In addition to this, we are giving you 12 months of free premium programming!None of our competitors can say anything like that. 


For further assistance with this issue, you also have the option of chatting with a customer service representative using live chat for the fastest resolution.

Thank you for your e-mail.


Sincerely,

Maryrose B. T4K

TID:OR-Cadillac

DISH Network eCare

Please include all previous 

Thought I'd pass this along for what it's worth, perhaps a complaint to customer retention will ease the pain....A price freeze 'till 2013 is certainly a plus, yes?

My best to you all and hope this may help someone..


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Umm... that reply is pretty much what the press release said... so it doesn't sound like anything new. Dish is doing that for pretty much everyone.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Michael P said:


> Did you mean to say '04 with that 301? If it was '94 E* was not a DBS service yet (C-Band BUD's). Dish Network began in '96, the original receivers at that time were the 2000 followed by the 3000 & 4000.


Looking at the old box, I guess it would be a 3000. Don't know why I was thinking 301.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

ming said:


> I have AT250 and 2 premiums.
> 
> I was clearly ****** (upset) with the $5/mo increase so I vented to DN with a threat to cancel.
> 
> ...


I'm not getting your point. Plus, if you are going to threaten to leave when a provider increases cost, you will have no providers left.....


----------



## GreenLeaf (Mar 7, 2011)

We had them cancel the free gift in exchange for not raising our subscriber rate.


----------

